# Triangulum poop?



## Radkins80 (Sep 5, 2020)

Just finished my first Triangulum boost. Very noisey pedal and VERY ice picky. It also likes to cut out and go microphonic at high setting of the level knob. I have reflowed all solder joints and double checked all connections to no end. Either I got a bad component or this thing is just not what I expected it to be. Not a fan.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2020)

Radkins80 said:


> Just finished my first Triangulum boost. Very noisey pedal and VERY ice picky. It also likes to cut out and go microphonic at high setting of the level knob. I have reflowed all solder joints and double checked all connections to no end. Either I got a bad component or this thing is just not what I expected it to be. Not a fan.


Sounds to me like there may be a problem somewhere. The Triangulum definitely has an eq curve that is not for everyone or some amps. That being said, mine is not overly noisy and doesn’t cut out or get microphonic. I’ve a/b’d against my Fortin 33 and they sound virtually identical to my ears


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 5, 2020)

Gotta be a faulty component somewhere, i guess.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 5, 2020)

more likely a poor connection on the board than a faulty component if all the parts are the values called for in the build document.  check the voltages on all of the pins of your ICs and transistors and share them along with detailed pictures of both sides of the PCB if you would like some suggestions for problem areas.


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 5, 2020)

I am building two....i guess we'll see if the second one turns out the same way.


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 5, 2020)

zgrav said:


> more likely a poor connection on the board than a faulty component if all the parts are the values called for in the build document.  check the voltages on all of the pins of your ICs and transistors and share them along with detailed pictures of both sides of the PCB if you would like some suggestions for problem areas.


I will take some voltage readings and report back sometime tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 6, 2020)

Here are the voltage readings from the IC chips and transistors.


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 6, 2020)

I cant get the pictures to upload. ?


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 6, 2020)

Tc1044scpa
Pin 1 8.9vdc
Pin 2 4.47vdc
Pin 3 0vdc
Pin 4 .13vdc
Pin 5 8.9vdc
Pin 6 3.9vdc
Pin 7 3.96vdc
Pin 8 .3vdc

Tl071
Pin 1 .14vdc
Pin 2 27.5vdc
Pin 3 27.2vdc
Pin 4 0vdc
Pin 5 0vdc
Pin 6 30.9vdc
Pin 7 18.9vdc
Pin 8 .1vdc

Transistors measure from looking at the flat face
 Q2 0 volts on all 3 legs
Q1 left pin 27.5vdc, center 24.7vdc, right 26.9vdc


----------

